# union station



## RK6093 (Mar 21, 2006)

My mother just returned from a trip to Chicago's Union Station. She tried to purchase train memorabilia for her grandson and there was no train memorabilia. She was very disappointed. She was able to purchase postcards from an outside vendor of the elevated trains, but Union Station had nothing to offer. Being such a prominent station, they should have a better selection of train memorabilia. Years ago, Union Station was filled with train memorabilia. Where better to seek train items than Union Station.

I hope in the future to see more memorabilia at Union Station.


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 22, 2006)

Aloha

When I was there 2 years Ago I was also disapointed the one store there that had Chicago Union Station Shirts only had small adult shirts


----------



## Guest_BillVas (Mar 25, 2006)

I have been in Union Station for years, and I know McDonalds had some train related things for children, but no real items for adults. I do not know what you expected, since most of the tourist type shops are not train related anyways.

Bill


----------



## amatuer (Mar 29, 2006)

where is the marketing dept for Amtrak. For the brief time I've spent in this forum and the enthusiasm shown, you would think that they would have Amtrak (train) related gift shop and at least break even, especially in the hub of Chicago. What about in the Met Lounge. And while we are at it, any items in reference to the EB on its route? Thanx


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Mar 29, 2006)

I realize this is about an actual physical location (such as Chicago Union Station) where one can purchase goodies....but in an case it helps, or if anyone has not noticed. please note the ad for Amtrak.com/store on page 125 of the current (soon to expire) timetable.

I have seen gift places in the stations not that many years ago but maybe that no longer happens??


----------



## haolerider (Mar 29, 2006)

Since Amtrak does not own most of the stations and is a tenant, it would be cost prohibitive to have gift shops, however if you go online you can go to the Amtrak store and as mentioned above, the Amtrak store is also mentioned in the timetable.

Inventory and the cost of operating a store and the fact that Amtrak is a train operating company and not a retail company have been the reasons for no retail operations.

Can you imagine the reaction from the GAO or Congress if Amtrak were in the retail store business? If they are upset about the loss in the food and sleeper operations, they would have a heart attack about retail.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Mar 29, 2006)

The gift places I have seen in the past were just little tables located near the ticket window.Guess the ticket agent sold any items anybody wanted.

Definately not a "real" store.


----------



## AmtrakFan (Apr 11, 2006)

Amtrak does own part of the Station, don't they do the Real State thing or is that another company?


----------



## railrookie (Apr 11, 2006)

Heck, with the government wanting to try and have Amtrak make more of a profit, maybe the ticket window could sale Amtrak items, make it a network marketing type deal. You know, the guy at the top gets a cut from the guy/gal below him etc and so forth. They could maybe have a person like Lucy from Peanuts with "advice", maybe make the ticket guy learn how to juggle?!? Teach the Amtrak employees how to "carnival bark", and have a picture(s) of the congressman and congresswomen who are anti-Amtrak and sell water balloons to lob at the pics........................


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 12, 2006)

railrookie said:


> sell water balloons to lob at the pics........................


Aloha

now that sounds like fun and profitable


----------

